# Looking for a heavy-duty slide-out solution for crawlspace



## ilyaz (Jul 22, 2017)

I have a crawl space under one of my staircases, so it's triangular in shape. Dimensions: 32" W x 30" H x 60" D (depth at bottom). As you can see in the photo, it's separated by a 2x4 in the middle.

I use it to store paint and other home improvement related stuff. The boxes are heavy and pulling them out is a pain, so it's hard to reach stuff that further in. So I am thinking of putting in some sort of slide-out shelf on either side of the 2x4 so I could pull it out. Similar to pantry roll-out cabinet except it has to be much heavier duty and bigger (more or less the full 60" of depth) than anything for kitchens. Problem is, I can't find anything that's would fit the bill. I find either something light-duty for kitchens or industrial roll-out solutions that are way too massive for me. Would you recommend something? I can try to build it myself from proper parts or buy a ready-made solution, although I am trying to keep cost down. Obviously, it does not need to be pretty, but it does have to be solid enough to hold a fully pulled out shelf of ~60" in length loaded with a lot of weight.

Thank you!


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 22, 2017)

A piece of 3/4" ply and 6 casters on each.The difficulty will be in rolling a fully loaded shelf up over the lip, which can be overcome by a fold down.


----------



## ilyaz (Jul 22, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> A piece of 3/4" ply and 6 casters on each.The difficulty will be in rolling a fully loaded shelf up over the lip, which can be overcome by a fold down.



Some variation of this might actually work. Except that I forgot to mention something important that's not visible from the photo: the opening is at my waist level, not at the floor level. So there's nothing to roll the cart onto. 

But thank you anyway!


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 22, 2017)

Then the fold down, would need to the a fold up.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jul 22, 2017)

Not cheap, but built to handle a load.

http://www.rockler.com/search/go?w=Accuride 9301&asug=&sli_uuid=&sli_sid=

I'd be tempted to install a header and eliminate the center 2x4.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 23, 2017)

Every once in a while I'll see pull out storage shelves out of a camper for sale on Craigslist. Might be an option.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 23, 2017)

Get rid of the 2x4 in the middle with a 2x6 header at the top. Then buy 2 lengths of unistrut and 6 unistrut rollers and a piece of ¾ plywood for the shelf. You will only be able to pull it out about 2/3 of the way unless you have a drop down leg. The plywood table might need a 2x4 frame around it to make it stiff that can be on the top and act as sides to keep the stuff inside. The unistrut rails have to be anchored well in the base of the little room.


----------



## ilyaz (Jul 23, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Get rid of the 2x4 in the middle with a 2x6 header at the top. Then buy 2 lengths of unistrut and 6 unistrut rollers and a piece of ¾ plywood for the shelf. You will only be able to pull it out about 2/3 of the way unless you have a drop down leg. The plywood table might need a 2x4 frame around it to make it stiff that can be on the top and act as sides to keep the stuff inside. The unistrut rails have to be anchored well in the base of the little room.



So here's a photo of the top of that 2x4 in the middle. I managed to take it from inside the crawl space so the white strip at the bottom is the opening. 

Removing the 2x4 is tempting but my concern is that it supports the staircase. If I remove it, is the staircase going to collapse if someone heavy enough steps on it? How can I reinforce it if I remove the 2x4?


----------



## ilyaz (Jul 23, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Then the fold down, would need to the a fold up.



Yes, I am definitely considering this option


----------



## ilyaz (Jul 23, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> Not cheap, but built to handle a load.



Yeah this is going well beyond what I was originally thinking of spending on this project.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 24, 2017)

ilyaz said:


> So here's a photo of the top of that 2x4 in the middle. I managed to take it from inside the crawl space so the white strip at the bottom is the opening.
> 
> Removing the 2x4 is tempting but my concern is that it supports the staircase. If I remove it, is the staircase going to collapse if someone heavy enough steps on it? How can I reinforce it if I remove the 2x4?



I dont know for a fact. Maybe Neal of some of the framing guys will post in on this. But it looks like there is a triple header on the top now that the stud is connected to. 

Wish you lived close by I have the track out of an old garage door out back with the wheels and such that would work good for this project, I would donate to the project.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 24, 2017)

The triple floor joist would carry, however pictures of both ends of that element would help.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jul 24, 2017)

ilyaz said:


> So here's a photo of the top of that 2x4 in the middle. I managed to take it from inside the crawl space so the white strip at the bottom is the opening.
> 
> Removing the 2x4 is tempting but my concern is that it supports the staircase. If I remove it, is the staircase going to collapse if someone heavy enough steps on it? How can I reinforce it if I remove the 2x4?




It probably won't given the triple 2x heading off the opening at the top. However, that is why both of us recommended putting a header in above the opening.  The stairs to my basement have a 2x4 in the middle of the opening as well, but the stairs to the second floor and attic do not have it.  I suspect the 2x4 in the middle was there more for the drywall than to carry the load of the stairs.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 24, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> I dont know for a fact. Maybe Neal of some of the framing guys will post in on this. But it looks like there is a triple header on the top now that the stud is connected to.
> 
> Wish you lived close by I have the track out of an old garage door out back with the wheels and such that would work good for this project, I would donate to the project.



The 2x4 is drywall backing only. will not hurt anything to remove it.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 24, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVYqugYCPEQ[/ame]


----------

